# Sprache der Draenei



## Mangakaa (15. Oktober 2009)

Seid gegrüsst.

Ich spiele seit neuestem auf einem RP server und bin total happy. Ein problem hab ich allerding. Ich spiele einen Draenei, kenne aber im RP kaum Wörter geschweige denn Sätze auf Draeneiisch.
Kennt jemand ne seite wo übersetzungen sind?
Oder kann jemand 100% sicher übersetzungen ür die wichtigsten Sachen machen??

Vielen Dank für eure hilfe!


Lg Mangakaa


----------



## Maladin (15. Oktober 2009)

WoWwiki hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.wowwiki.com/Draenei_(language)

Hier habe ich auch den Namen für meine Draenei Priesterin her. Sha-or-aa ist daher quasi der "Hort des Lichts". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Endung aa habe ich mir ersponnen ... ich denke es passt aber so.

/wink maladin


----------



## Mangakaa (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Tipp aber mit dieser Seite kann ich leider nichts anfangen.
Ich suche übersetzungen für Hallo und solche sachen


----------



## ipercoop (16. Oktober 2009)

Mach doch einfach in WoW den Ton und und grüße jemanden , so wars bei meiner Blutelfe auch da die ja was thalassisches sagen.
Ich weiß nicht ob Draeneis sowas sagen aber du kannst es ja mal probieren.

Einfach /hallo


----------



## Maladin (16. Oktober 2009)

Auch die Draenei NPC grüßen oft in der Sprache. Wobei diese Grüße nicht unbedingt "Hallo" heißen.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber "krona ki kristor" ist wohl "Jeder Tag ist ein Segen". Ich kann mich dabei aber auch täuschen.

Jap - war Quatsch. Schau dir mal diesen Blog an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://farseeraurhia.blogspot.com/2008/09/...-greetings.html

/wink maladin


----------



## EisblockError (8. März 2010)

Maladin failed!


Naja, der Blog war schon ganz ok, aber gibt es da nicht nochmehr als nur die zwei Sachen?


----------

